# HELP! Speedplay spindle length..??



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all just about to order a set of ti spindles for my stainless steel speeplay zeros but i dont know what the standard length is? please help? the options to buy are i have are :-

The Standard version is 76.2mm(55gr/set) and costs $57/set.
The Short Spindle in this model is 72.4mm(54gr/set) and costs $57/set. 
The Long version of this model is 82.55mm(63gr/set) and costs $60/set. 
The longest version is 85.8mm(66gr/set) and costs $61/set.

ive googled but i cannot find any info on the standard length of a speedplay zero in stainless.

can anyone help?

Thanks 

Andy..


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The Zero stainless spindle is 78.96 mm long.
http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-2099744.html


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

wim said:


> The Zero stainless spindle is 78.96 mm long.
> http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-2099744.html


You sir are a bl00dy hero!! As that also will help me fit them too!!

Thanks again!

Andy..


----------

